# Sinnvolle Zusammenstellung für Gaming-PC



## Gullivergumball (27. August 2014)

*Sinnvolle Zusammenstellung für Gaming-PC*

Schönen Guten Tag,

ich bin seit längerem am Überlegen, was ich in meinen neuen PC (der - wie der Titel bereits sagt - für Computerspiele gedacht ist) einbauen möchte. Ich bin bei der Sache nicht ganz Ahnungslos, aber wirklich Fachkundig auch nicht. Meine aktuelle Auswahl sieht folgendermaßen aus:


CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, boxed
Mainboard: ASRock Fatal1ty H97
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB DDR3-1600
SSD: Crucial MX100 128GB
HDD: Western Digital WD Green 1TB
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5
Lüfter: Enermax ETS-T40-TB
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 530W
Optisches Laufwerk
Gehäuse: Cooler Master N300

Dazu ein paar Fragen :

Funktioniert das so? (Mit dem Platz im Gehäuse war ich mir nicht sicher, weil beim Lüfter dabeistand, dass das Gehäuse mindestens 170mm Platz für den CPU-Lüfter bieten muss, aber der nach Angaben nur 160mm hoch ist - oder hab ich was übersehen?)
Ist das so Sinnvoll, bzw. würdet ihr was ändern?
Windows 8 oder Windows 7? Ich tendiere etwas zu 8...

Danke schon mal für die Hilfe 

Grüße, Gumball


----------



## Enisra (27. August 2014)

Ansich Okay, ich würde nur keine Green HDD einbauen, das ist mehr Marketinggeblubber als Vorteil, nimm ein Normale
Und nja, wenn du 8 willst, dann nimm 8, es gibt kaum intelligente Gegenargumente warum man sich noch für 7 entscheiden sollte wenn man ein neues OS braucht, außer man hat noch eine Lizenz für 7


----------



## Gullivergumball (27. August 2014)

Die Festplatte hat ein Kumpel von mir, da hab ich mir nicht weiter groß Gedanken gemacht, meine größten Überlegungen waren beim Netzteil, Grafikkarte und CPU, aber gut zu wissen. Ja, es gibt Stimmen, die meinen auf 8 laufen einige Programme nicht, andere Behaupten, das funktioniert einwandfrei.

Danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Herbboy (27. August 2014)

Das Gehäuse hat wohl 164mm Platz, und der Kühler mist 160mm - das ist halt knapp, aber müsste gehen. Was beim Gehäuse aber ein kleiner Nachteil ist: es hat nur 1x USB3.0, das KÖNNTE darauf hindeuten, dass du den Anschluss per langem Kabel mit einem der HINTEREN externen USB3.9 verbinden musst. Besser wäre ein Gehäuse, das 2x 3.0 hat und wo man dann auch über einen Stecker den Onboard-3.0 verwenden kann.

Ansonten ist alles gut. Und es gibt bestimmt manche wenige Programme, die auf Win7 laufen, aber auf 8 nicht - ist nur die Frage, ob Du ausgerechnet eines dieser Programme brauchst UND keine Alternative hast ^^


----------



## Gullivergumball (27. August 2014)

Danke für den Hinweis. Gibt es ein Gehäuse, dass Du mir empfehlen würdest, dass den nötigen Platz hat und 2x3.0?

Joa gut, dann wirds wohl Windows 8 


Und noch eine (evtl recht blöde) Frage: Wenn ich Windows installier, muss ich was beachten, dass ich ein Bild bekomm (außer so Sachen dass die Grafikkarte angschlossen sein mus,...), weil der Treiber der Grafikkarte wird ja erst danach installiert (soweit ich weis).


----------



## Enisra (27. August 2014)

nja, eigentlich nur das du Internet und noch einen Rechner zum Empfangen von net Email hast und der neue auch am Netz hängt
ansonsten den Anweisungen folgen und warten und vielleicht noch auf die Privatssphäreneinstellung acht geben, das die nicht zu neugierig sind


----------



## Herbboy (27. August 2014)

Gullivergumball schrieb:


> Und noch eine (evtl recht blöde) Frage: Wenn ich Windows installier, muss ich was beachten, dass ich ein Bild bekomm (außer so Sachen dass die Grafikkarte angschlossen sein mus,...), weil der Treiber der Grafikkarte wird ja erst danach installiert (soweit ich weis).


  Vor der Treiberinstallation läuft die Karte natürlich mit nem Art "Grundtreiber", wäre ja sonst seit zig Jahren ein Riesenproblem     aber lad Dir am besten schon vor der Installation die Treiber auch fürs Mainboard beim Hersteller runter, auf nen USB-Stick und dann nach der Windows-Installation hast Du schon alles parat, selbst wenn noch kein LAN-Treiber installiert ist.


Du kannst natürlich auch einen nicht ganz so hohen Kühler nehmen, zB der hier ist auch sehr gut Arctic Freezer 13 CO (UCACO-FZ13100-BL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder Thermalright True Spirit 90 M Rev. A (10070054 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Gehäuse: zB das hier Xigmatek Mach Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Cooler Master K282 (RC-K282-KKN1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder Cooler Master N400 (NSE-400-KKN1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Gullivergumball (27. August 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> nja, eigentlich nur das du Internet und noch einen Rechner zum Empfangen von net Email hast und der neue auch am Netz hängt
> ansonsten den Anweisungen folgen und warten und vielleicht noch auf die Privatssphäreneinstellung acht geben, das die nicht zu neugierig sind


Das hab ich jetzt nich so wirklich verstanden 



Herbboy schrieb:


> aber lad Dir am besten schon vor der Installation die Treiber auch fürs Mainboard beim Hersteller runter, auf nen USB-Stick und dann nach der Windows-Installation hast Du schon alles parat, selbst wenn noch kein LAN-Treiber installiert ist.


Ich dachte die liegen als CD beim Mainboard bei?


----------



## Herbboy (27. August 2014)

Gullivergumball schrieb:


> Das hab ich jetzt nich so wirklich verstanden


 er meinte nur, dass Du alles in Sachen Installation problemlos fertigmachen kannst




> Ich dachte die liegen als CD beim Mainboard bei?


 ja, aber meist nicht die neuesten Treiber, die man besser nehmen sollte


----------



## Gullivergumball (27. August 2014)

Aso, gut...ok, dann also die USB-Stick Variante. Das mit anderem Gehäuse oder Kühler muss ich mir nochmal überlegen^^

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe und Infos


----------



## iPol0nski (27. August 2014)

Also wegen Win 7 oder Win 8, ich persönlich nutze Win7 aber hauptsächlich weil mich die neue Benutzeroberfläche von Win8 aufregt(habe ich auf meinem Laptop). Windows 8 ist deutlich schneller was starten usw. angeht.


----------



## Gullivergumball (27. August 2014)

Jo, hab Windows 7 aktuell auf meim Laptop und war nich sehr begeistert von der neuen Oberfläche, ich denke da werd ich mich dran gewöhnen.


----------



## TitaniaWD (2. September 2014)

*Hey Gumball, 

Wie Herbboy gesagt hat, besser wäre 2x 3.0 beim Gehäuse, weil es einfach praktisch ist. 

Welche Spiele möchtest du spielen? Die WD Green Festplatte ist zwar zuverlässig, aber sie wurde eher als sekundär Speicher empfohlen.
Du kannst vielleicht die WD Black Serie (WD) in Betracht nehmen. Die schwarzen Festplatten sind speziell für Gaming gemacht, haben größen Cache und dadurch werden die Ladezeiten verringert. Für weniger anspruchsvolle Spiele kannst du
natürlich auch WD Blue (WD) nehmen.*
*Für mich persönlich wäre Windows 8 logischer. Zukünftige Spiele werden für Windows 8 optimiert. 
*
*Ich hoffe das hilft. Hab viel Spaß beim Gaming!
*
*Titania_WD*


----------



## Gullivergumball (2. September 2014)

Mahlzeit Titania,

Ja, hab mich für das Cooler Master N400 entschieden 

Bei den Spielen gibts keine so wirkliche Richtung oder so, ich spiel, was mir grad passt, gern auch mal älteres. Die aktuellsten sind "Rome II Total War", "The Forest" und "Assassin's Creed IV" (FIFA 15 wird sich auch noch dazu gesellen^^). Bin aber aktuell eher bei ner Seagate Barracuda...gibts da nennenswerte Unterschiede?

Jo, beim Betriebssystem bin ich mir inzwischen bei Win8 sicher 

mfg


----------



## Herbboy (2. September 2014)

Bei den HDDs gibt es an sich keine nennenswerten Unterschiede außer vlt. der Service, falls der Dir wichtig ist. Die WD Blue ist auch gut


----------



## Gullivergumball (2. September 2014)

Ok, dann bleib ich denk ich einfach bei der Seagate.


----------

